# What's going on in San Bernardino?



## Amberlamps916 (May 30, 2012)

http://www.sbsun.com/ci_20731650/san-bernardino-shooting-kills-one-wounds-another

Any Inland Empire EMS personnel come across any of these scenes recently?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 30, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> http://www.sbsun.com/ci_20731650/san-bernardino-shooting-kills-one-wounds-another
> 
> Any Inland Empire EMS personnel come across any of these scenes recently?



Honestly it's San bernardino so it's not surprising. The have shootings in front of the community hospital, to the point where there are always 2-3 sherrif deputies at the ER door with guns in their holsters.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 30, 2012)

I know how it is, I live in San Bernardino. It's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## jgmedic (May 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> Honestly it's San bernardino so it's not surprising. The have shootings in front of the community hospital, to the point where there are always 2-3 sherrif deputies at the ER door with guns in their holsters.



Ever eaten at the KFC near SBCH after a transfer? They have more security than most banks, thick, thick plastic windows over the counters, and one way pass throughs where you pay.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 30, 2012)

San Bernardino is the second poorest city in the United States.....and that's a fact.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 30, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> Ever eaten at the KFC near SBCH after a transfer? They have more security than most banks, thick, thick plastic windows over the counters, and one way pass throughs where you pay.



Nope. As soon as I drop off the patient I get out of there as quick as possible. Have you seen the ghetto ambulances that are spray painted with gang signs on state street cross of highland?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 1, 2012)

Btw.....A father and an Infant were shot today in San Bernardino.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 1, 2012)

Another shooting death in San Bernardino this morning.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www.sbsun.com/ci_20759475/man-killed-san-bernardino-shooting-waterman-gardens

Apparently, victim's family member said EMS was scared to go in the apartment complex so she had to drag him out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 1, 2012)

For shootings we stage a couple of blocks away. Then wait for PD, sherrif, or highway patrol to clear us in. I feel sorry for the EMS crews that have to respond to San Bernardino.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 2, 2012)

Guess what....another shooting!

http://m.sbsun.com/sbsun/db_36560/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=tenzVPiB


----------

